# Welches Java GUI Buch würdet Ihr empfehlen



## Guest (30. Nov 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich programmiere nun seit einiger Zeit Java. Ich habe auch wirklich gute Fortschritte gemacht, jecdoch scheitere ich oft beim erstellen der GUIs (hauptsächlich bei den Tables). Ich habe mich nun entschlossen ein Java GUI (Swing) zu kaufen. Ich wollte Euch nun fragen welches GUI Buch eures Erachtens das Beste ist? 

Besten Dank für Eure Tipps...

JavaLight


----------



## homer65 (30. Nov 2006)

Ob es das beste ist weiss ich nicht, aber mir hatt es geholfen:
ISBN 3-8272-9590-4 (Die JFC beherrschen (Swing)) von David M. Geary
Da gibt es auch einen ersten Band zu, der sich mit AWT beschäftigt.
ISBN 3-8272-9585-8 (Die JFC beherrschen (AWT)) von David M. Geary


----------



## Guest (30. Nov 2006)

Vielleicht kannst du auch die "Java Look and Feel Design Guidelines" brauchen:
http://java.sun.com/products/jlf/ed2/book/index.html
Über die Qualität kann ich nicht viel sagen, habe es nur mal vor einiger Zeit überflogen.


----------

